# Starting to get into this hobby



## Guerrillakilla13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Brand new to these forums, and to the model train thing and I'd really like to get more information about it before I start spending money. I just had a few questions about since I really don't know what i'm doing 

1. How do these trains operate? Are they battery powered or track powered?
2. Are there sounds involved? Like the bell chimes, or the chug if I got a steam engine? Things like that?
3. What is good to start with if I don't have anything? Obviously track and train, but what else do I need?

I'd like to get something started for now, than build up on it when I move into a new place. I've always loved trains so this is something i'm looking forward to  I know HO is the way to go so I posted my questions here. thanks in advanced for your help!


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

There are many things to decide when starting. How big will the layout be. How many trains will you be running. Will you use DC or DDC. DC is OK for a few trains but DDC will do a lot of things like run each train at a different speed. DC is less money.
My advice is read, read, and then read some more. This forum is an excellent place to learn. The more you learn ahead of time the less mistakes you make when you get started. (experience speaking)
Welcome to the hobby and the forum.


----------



## Guerrillakilla13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for your response! It wont be big at all, maybe 50 feet circuit max for now. I'll probably run 1, 2 trains max. DC sounds like my type of thing! I was wondering what DC and DDC meant! Thanks for the advice, i'll do some more research. I've been rather unsuccessful in trying to learn just by going on Youtube and google, but i'll keep trying and start searching the forums for some more info.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You just dig through the threads here and you'll get a lot of info about everything.
Lots of good ideas for most any RR.

DC sounds about right for what you want. 

Welcome to the forum. :smilie_daumenpos:
Magic


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Both DC and DCC run on DC current, which is comes through the track to the locos. Both use the same kind of track, but the locos are different..

In DC, you have a transformer with a dial, which changes the voltage, and thus the train speed.

In DCC, the track is always at full voltage. Each loco has a computer chip in it. You have a hand-held device that sends signals to the locos to change speed. DCC controllers also come with bells and whistles -- really -- not being figurative here. You can also control the sounds that the loco makes, like telling the loco to blow its horn or ring its bell. In steamers, you get the chuffing sound.

DC requires more wiring, DCC is more expensive.

DC can run 2 trains easily, more gets rather complicated. DCC can run any number of trains -- depending on how expensive a DCC control system you buy.

That's the basic differences.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

My advice as a long-time train enthusiast, and a very recent modeler is to learn a lot before you buy anything. Do your best to understand the differences between DC and DCC. That will aid you immensely in deciding which way you want to go. If you have a model train store near you, go talk with those people and pick their brains for info to help you decide on all aspects of the hobby. If there's no store near you, then just search "model trains" on google...there is more info out there than you have time to read!!

Take your time buying. There are various levels of quality from the manufacturers. I suggest you buy a few quality items (locos, cars, turnouts also known as switches, etc.) rather than a lot of cheap not-so-good stuff. Flex track (you can bend it into turns) is kind of expensive, but oh-so-easy to work with!

As Mtrr75 said, DC requires more wiring, whereas DCC is much more simple, once you understand what it's about. DCC can get very expensive, but is easier to build and work with, plus it has much more capability as far as train control, sounds, and lighting.

Personally, I'm working in N-scale using DCC, and learning as I go...learning a LOT from the guys on this forum! Good luck with your new hobby...it's a ton of fun!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Always glad to welcome another guy to our hobby.

Before you even think of buying anything you'll want
to visit a Hobby Shop that sells trains. Check the 3 main
Scale types:

0 gauge, Lionel trains with 3 rail track what you see
running under the Christmas tree. You need a lot of
room if you want a big layout.

HO, (half of 0) possibly most popular scale with 2 rail
track. If you have a room to devote to your layout this
would likely be your best choice. Even so, a lot of HO layouts are
built on a 4 X 8 plywood sheet

N is approximately half of HO in size. If you have limited
space for your layout you'll want to look closely at
these. The locomotives and cars are quite small so
that may inhibit your enjoyment of N scale.

Ask to see a demonstration of DCC. While it it slightly
more expensive, it is actually the most simple to
wire and to operate. It makes possible running 2 or more
trains on the same track with individual control of each.
Mostly with just the touch of a button.

DC can be said to be 'old hat' tho it is still quite popular
and readily available. If you want to run 2 or more trains
you must have a complex wire system and a number
of toggle switches to make it work.

You might also try to find a model railroad club in your
area and make plans to visit them to see how they
operate.

When you've done your 'homework' get back to us
with your thoughts and questions. For us to be of
most help you'll want to decide what 'gauge' you
will be using, the approximate size of your layout,
whether DC or DCC and any budget limitations you have. With that
info we can help you into a hobby that you will
enjoy for years.

Don


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I would suggest checking with your local hobby shop to find a train club near you and join or attend a few meetings to learn before you start buying.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don contributed an excellent summary of the various scales (although there are more). While HO is the most popular, it is by no means "the way to go".

There is a whole section of these forums dedicated to beginner questions. You might want to head over there and read those threads. That will help you get your feet wet.

Consider what you want to do with your layout. Do you just want to watch trains go around in a circle, or do actually want to switch cars and make deiveries and pick-ups? Do you care about a unified theme for your layout, or do you want to run what looks cool to you? There are no right and wrong answers here, and there is only ONE rule: it's a hobby, so have fun with it. Just because someone else does something on his layout doesn't make it right for yours.

What will you need? At least one locomotive (incidentally, if you have more than one, DC requires you to remove a loco from the rails or electrically isolate it to keep it from moving; with DCC, only the ones you direct to move will do so -- for me, a key factor), some rolling stock (cars) to pull, and a place to set it all up. The complexity of your track plan will determine what types of track you need. You can use sectional segments, the more free-form flextrack, or even hand lay your own. Think creatively about your space. While a 4x8 sheet of plywood will work, there are numerous other options for that same 32 square feet of wood, and even more for that 48 square feet of space (allowing a 2' aisle around the 4x8). You don't really need scenery, structures, vehicles, and figures, although these will add interest and realism to your layout, and these can of course be added later as time and money allow.

You've taken the right first step in deciding to research before you buy. Now go forth and seek thee wisdom!


----------



## Guerrillakilla13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks a ton for your responses. I can easily tell that this hobby means a lot to you all! I was doing a ton of research after I read your responses; I didn't realize how expensive this hobby is the first time around. If I buy anything at first, it would definitely be flex track, A steam replica locomotive, some train cars, a DCC controller (mostly for all the engine sounds, more than the fact that I can run more than 1 locomotive), all that are professional, yet simple enough to be beginner.

Heck I wanted a few railroad crossings in my setup, but I gotta first buy the gates with working LEDs, than I gotta buy decoders, than speakers, than find a way to have the gates recognize a locomotive is coming. so very costly!

I'm 23 years old working as a server, so I don't necessarily have a big space for everything. I figured i'd start with a playful layout on a decently sized table, just to get something started for the future. I've been intro trains ever since I was a kid. I always thought they were amazing marvels, and truly a huge part of American History.

I thought HO was the perfect layout, cause O is just way too expensive and N is way too small. I haven't seen these things in person though.

Does Hobby Lobby have railroad stuff?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Surprisingly, as a 23 yr old server, you may have a bigger budget than a lot of us. Me, for one.

The important thing to remember is that you don't need to buy everything today. Even things like working crossing gates can be added later if you plan ahead for them. One note, though. While HO does a lot with lighting, such things as operating crossing gates are more common in O. You may not be able to buy it off the shelf, and will have to modify something. This is usually not something attempted by a beginner.

Where to buy: Hobby Lobby does have a limited supply of train stuff. Scenic materials especially. Actual trains will tend towards the low quality end of the scale. My two favorite vendors are MB Klein (www.modeltrainstuff.com) and Trainworld (www.trainworldonline.com). Also check out Walthers (www.walthers.com). They are the largest distributor of model rr stuff in North America, and you can easily browse most of what is available (they do not carry Athearn trains or Exactrail cars, for example). They will sell direct, but prices are always MSRP, unless it's on sale.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Some Hobby Lobby stores have an extremely limited amount of model railroad things, mostly HO scale. They do carry a few train sets (train, track, power pack), but as was mentioned, these can be lower-quality items. Some even come with DCC. 

It's difficult to envision what the scales look like until you can see them in person. I have seen some Hobby Lobbys that have N-scale train sets, so you might be able to get a comparison between N and HO there. For true comparison, though, it'd be best if you could visit a train store or club. But, we are all stuck with where we live, and if those visits aren't possible for you, then on-line is about the best you can hope for.

Good luck!!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't believe that Hobby Lobby carries any Model railroad supplies. We don't have one in out area, but from what I have seen posted in other forums, it is a place that you can get supplies for scratchbuilding and scenery. I have no hobbyshops at all in my area. 

What you might do is check out the HO scale posts or the my layout posts and see what other modelers have accomplished with their layouts. Don't hesitate to ask any questions. I'm sure that someone will reply. 

Years back I had no room at all for an HO layout so I built a small N scale layout that I later incorporated into a larger layout when I moved into a home with a basement. I later changed scales to HO and never looked back. The same can easily be done in HO scale by possible building a small switching layout that can be put on a shelf. Many great model railroads have started from humble beginnings.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*SomeTips to start model railroading.*



ssgt said:


> I would suggest checking with your local hobby shop to find a train club near you and join or attend a few meetings to learn before you start buying.


Also I would suggest you keep in mind the wire gauges. Used to bring power to your tracks/
blocks. So it's easier to convert too Dcc when heavier wire gauges are used. It's probably best too remove a couple of ties and solder the wires to the bottom of the rails.
Good luck, and happy railroading.
Regards, tr1


----------



## Guerrillakilla13 (Aug 25, 2014)

You would think I have a ton of money to spend, but I just bought a new Camaro so I have some decently big debt obligations XD I found a mom and pop model train store about 30 away from me, so next time i'm in that area i'll check it out! I wont buy anything of course cause online is usually cheaper, but hey maybe i'll throw something their way and see what I can learn from the visit overall.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

On-line is often cheaper, but it doesn't support your local economy the way a hobby shop does. Maybe consider using your local hobby shop for your general supplies and make your big purchases on-line.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

And remember, if you go DCC, make sure the locomotive is equipped with a DCC decoder (the computer chip that reads and interprets the DCC signal.) There is a difference between DCC ready and DCC equipped. DCC ready means that the locomotive has the necessary wiring installed, but no decoder. You have to supply that. DCC equipped means the locomotive has the decoder installed and is ready to run. The DCC systems available online or at your hobby shop will be NMRA compliant. What that means is that any DCC system can operate any locomotive equipped with an NMRA compliant decoder, as virtually all manufacturers decoders will be.
The exception is MTH. They have a system known as DCS, which is not the same as DCC. Stay with the name brand manufacturers and you will be fine.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

If you're starting out, definitely start with a train set. Get a good-quality set from Athearn, Bachmann or Walthers (in their TrainLine series.) They sell for under $200, have nice-running locomotives, etc.
These three companies make train sets with E-Z Track, and it's ideal for starting out. Many of the Bachmann sets and the Walthers sets come with steel E-Z track, while the more upscale Bachmann and the Athearn sets use nickel-silver E-Z track. The latter performs much better.
If you want to start out with DCC, then I'd recommend this:
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_269_271&products_id=1814
(Though you can get it a bit cheaper from other online retailers.) You get TWO locomotives with it, even!


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd respectfully disagree here. I've never been fond of train "sets" or EZ track or its derivatives. They make it easy to start out with a "cookie cutter" layout, but lock your imagination into preset patterns that become difficult to escape from. WHY should the curves be limited to what's available in sectional track? Lay your own roadbed and use flex track and the possibilities become limitless- or at least a lot more so. One excellent engine, a few good cars, and some flex track to bring it all together tends to trump any "starter" set I've ever seen.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I wouldn't use the EZ track on a permanent layout tho we have
many members who love it. But for a guy
starting out who wants to get the feel of modelling, the EZ track can make
things easier. Then as the bug bites in it can be cast aside and you can
go with the Flex track and better turnouts.

You could find a real bargain in starter sets in the used market through
Craigslist or Ebay. Nice thing about Craigslist sales you can go see,
handle and test the objects. I bought my Starter set that way at about half
the new cost.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I do agree with Don completely. If at all possible use flex track. I haven't used sectional track since I was a kid in the 50's. I started a small N scale layout when I got out of the service in the early 70's and after talking with some good people at a hobby shop, I took their recommendation on using flex track and never looked back. 

When I started my HO layout I started it by handlaying code 70 track and turnouts. Handlaying gives you the same flexibility that flex track does. Without any hobby shops at all in my area, progress slowed down for a while, but with e-retailers coming on line, I was able to move forward and finished the layout with flex track. 

By using flex track, you are not limited to a certain track radius. You will also have fewer joints between sections of track. With fewer joints, there will be less of a chance for derailments and less joints where you pay have an electrical problem with rail joints. Flex track will also make it easier for you to put turnouts where you want them instead of being limited by the length of a piece of sectional track.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Local hobby shops*

Another possibility is a U.tube search, That at least may help get your feet wet.
there are the (L.H.S's.) local hobby shops. If they still may be in business?
Regards,
tr1


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

jesteck said:


> I'd respectfully disagree here. I've never been fond of train "sets" or EZ track or its derivatives. They make it easy to start out with a "cookie cutter" layout, but lock your imagination into preset patterns that become difficult to escape from. WHY should the curves be limited to what's available in sectional track? Lay your own roadbed and use flex track and the possibilities become limitless- or at least a lot more so. One excellent engine, a few good cars, and some flex track to bring it all together tends to trump any "starter" set I've ever seen.


Heh, I remember in the late '90s Walthers had their "Super Power" train sets in the TrainLine series that came with a Dash 8-40B(W) locomotive, seven modern freight cars and a bay-window caboose, along with their trucking terminal building kit and an MRC power pack. In addition to one version including track, either an oval of Atlas nickel-silver Code-100 track with a spur or an oval of nickel-silver Bachmann E-Z Track with no spur, they also offered a "Layout Designer's Version" that came with no track. This was ideal for those who were starting out but did not want to begin with a typical train set track plan, or wanted to choose their own type of track to use.
Now if only Athearn, Bachmann and Walthers did something like this again (though with Bachmann, the closest you can get is one of those DCC "E-Z Command" starter packs that includes the control unit, wires, and a DCC-equipped locomotive.)


----------

